# Removing shift knob



## MDanapas (Aug 17, 2005)

Hello, I'm Mike and I'm a new member here. I have an 02 altima 3.5 with a 5 speed! It is a great car, however the dealership put a little cheap fix on the shift boot assembly before I bought the car (used). They hot glued the broken plastic keeper ring to the underside of the cover plate. It worked just long enough for me to buy the car and promptly fell in the console thereafter:-( I just got a new assembly and I can not get the soft rubber knob off the steel shift lever. I did read about the problems and fixes other nissan owners have had for the sentra model cars. Is it the same for the altima...I just want to be sure before I take a chance on ruining this nice shift knob!

Thanks,

Mike


----------

